# Joe's Jam .... on now!



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Why can't they have these on Friday when I can pull an all-nighter?


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Normally they do, just not the past 3 weeks. Those Pepins are great! Well worth it!


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

Hopefully I'll find a gurkha samplers and some romeo y julietas


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

i just picked up 3


----------



## kuzi16 (Apr 23, 2008)

jam on a tuesday? 


whats this world coming to?


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

Thats great that there is a jam today. That way if my order ships before Wednesday(tomorrow) it will arrive by the weekend


----------



## kxz (Jul 30, 2009)

I missed those DPG blues =(!


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

kxz said:


> I missed those DPG blues =(!


Those are really something to ride home about? I'll have to pick on up next time I visit my local B&M


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

One of my favorite smokes, is a DPG blue


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I picked up a 10'er of 601 Green Label!


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

I wanted to jump on the padillas but before i could check my CC balance they were all gone


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Missed the blues and the cao italia grrrrrrr.


----------



## Uruss (Jun 25, 2009)

tmanqz said:


> Missed the blues and the cao italia grrrrrrr.


dang! they had Italia's up?


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Italia's came around 2:15 to 3:15.:mmph:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

WTF? Another Joe's Jam? Two days in a row? And I was just patting myself on the back for making it all the way through without spending any money. :hurt:


----------



## Jim2903 (Jul 2, 2009)

Holy crap! A two-day Jam! I was on the road for business today but online all evening -- Wednesday I won't be near a computer hardly at all ... better for my wallet in the long run ... but JEEZ!


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

The insanity continues.
Just walked in the huose after enjoying the meteor shower tonight, thought I'd take a quick look to see Joes deal today and bam I'm sucked right back in.......


----------



## kuzi16 (Apr 23, 2008)

i made it yesterday without buying anything.... 




resistance is futile....


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

Two days in a row--this is a new one.

Yesterday the Monster was even better. They had a ridiculous Cusano/Cuvee deal (25 sampler for 60 bucks!) as well as several other great deals.

Post SCHIP--whodda thunk it?


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

This is really affecting productivity at work.


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

it is still on!


----------



## kxz (Jul 30, 2009)

Yea, hopefully no more good ones come up. . . I'm running out of money.


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

Do they only sell bundles during joes jam?
Or do they sell samplers and singles?


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

never mind, Rocky Patel Flagship Flight Sampler just came up


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Just put up a very nice price on a RP sampler. I grabbed one. hurry up they wont last long.

Wow. Lasted like ten minutes. All gone.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I picked up the edge maduros, my second purchase in two days. 
This jam is taking no prisoners.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

tmanqz said:


> Just put up a very nice price on a RP sampler. I grabbed one. hurry up they wont last long.
> 
> Wow. Lasted like ten minutes. All gone.


Im suprised they went so fast as they had that same deal up all last week.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

That RP flagship sampler is $40.00 everyday. Saved $8.00 plus free shipping.
Wasnt that great of a deal, I was waiting for some old worlds all day, I lost mind and bought without researching, I would have passed if I had known that.
Still a nice sampler, love me some RP's.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Me too.. i love most of the stuff there, but for some reason, while everyone loves the RP vintages, i just dont care for the 1990,1992 ... would love me some OWR too though.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Oi. Sometimes I really hate those maniacs at CI. They will not be happy unless my checking account balance is $0 apparently.

:kicknuts:


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

House payment do Sat., this must be why they have grace periods.:laugh:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh my my I really shouldn't of checked CI today...


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

It's on again! 5 Vegas Classic Fifty Five ..... 10 for $22.50


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Why would you people feel the need to broadcast this? Nothing good can come of this.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Why would you people feel the need to broadcast this? Nothing good can come of this.


Misery loves company. (Oh, my aching debit card.)


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

What is Joe's Jam. where can I find it?


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

I really should not look at this. Don't look, don't...Damn now I am hooked.

Hope the couch is coomfy





cigarinternational (I can not post link)


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

teedles915 said:


> What is Joe's Jam. where can I find it?


Joe Cigar Daily Deal :crash: :wof:


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

teoulennon said:


> Joe Cigar Daily Deal :crash: :wof:


Oh I see now. It's the same one I usually check, they just switch it out. This could be bad


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

10 Oliva Serie 'G' Maduro Robusto for 24.99 right now


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

10 Montecristo White Double Coronas for 49.99

Wow not one purchase. This could take awhile...


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Koolpsych said:


> 10 Montecristo White Double Coronas for 49.99
> 
> Wow not one purchase. This could take awhile...


No kidding... this is a major log jam... at least it might push the Decades out later instead of them coming up at 2:00am EST like normal.

This is will be a productive day at the office. The Jam on a payday...


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

Man, it took every scrap of my limited self-control to not buy at least one of those packs of the 5 Vegas Fifty-Fives. I love those things. But, I just dumped $75 at the B&M, another $100 on a box of AF 8-5-8's, and my car insurance, all in the last week. I just had to let them get away. Dammit dammit dammit!!!


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Since the door has already been opened might as well mention the cigar.com daily deal

Padilla Miami robusto $18.95 5 pack buy 2 get FREE shipping.

Wonder if cigar.com has a lay away plan.LOL


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

RP Vintage 1992 Toro 10 Box 34.95

La Cuna Bin No. 85 Connecticut Robusto 20 Box 32.50


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

Gurkha Triple Ligero 10 pck 27ish? maybe 29

Sol Cubano by Oliva Maduro Churchill 10 gars 20


----------



## rudeJARHEAD (Jul 12, 2009)

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos 10 fer $39.99


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn, here we go again. And I was really hoping to get a decent night's sleep. Curse you Joe!:kicknuts:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't even want to look. Maybe just a peak.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

zeavran1 said:


> I don't even want to look. Maybe just a peak.


No! No! It's too late for me but you can still save yourself!


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

I have survived another Jam without buying anything, and man, was it hard!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto $39.99/10 *SOLD OUT* _sob_ I hate when I miss a good deal due to fundage....


----------



## Cigarman802 (Aug 7, 2009)

Luckily for me and my bank account I missed most of todays Jam do to work. Last week i was off during the Jam,,,,that was not good on the old bank account,,but man i sure got some killer deals!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait till next week.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I thought i was going to make it but they got me with the last item. Those Padilla Sig 32's were just too good to pass up. :crash:


----------



## cammons (Jul 27, 2009)

Joe's Jam is on now. just can't seem to stay away from these evil sites. So many cigars and so little money.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Acid Opulence 3 ..... now that's one I can resist.uke:


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Acid Opulence 3 ..... now that's one I can resist.uke:


Haha agreed. Way to kill a couple hours of joe's jam CI!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

You'd never think there was a SCHIP tax out there with the way some of these specials are coming up. I have cigars coming from all directions,,CBID,,,Monster,,Famous,,,ISOM's,,,trades,,,its' craziness.


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

ahhh I guess I'm working quickly today so I can get back home and watch!


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Jumped on the DPG blues.(10 for $40.00) Afterword I seen that there on the 5 pack madness + a fancy gurka for 20.00 a pack.Could have combo that with a jam deal to get the shipping free.
Got to remember not to pull the trigger so fast.


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

Anybody get on the Don Pepin sampler pack? It went pretty fast


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

didnt have a chance to ,,sucks . next time


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

So jams over and Im feeling good, only blew a few bucks on some DPG blues.
So, I think Im safe and then BAM! Frickin cigar.com puts Perdomo ESV "91 regente's on sale $13.95 a fiver !
Dam CI!!! There going to be the end of me. 
Buy two get free shipping, that = $2.80 a stick
Had to pull the trigger. I had no choice.
This is my last cigar purchase in 2009, I will resist. :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:

I swear CI has a master plan, tease you all day with the jam, then set the hook, place a great deal at cigar.com when the jam is over and reel you right back in again.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

It's on again. Starting out with Nub 466 Habanos, 10 for $32.50.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> It's on again. Starting out with Nub 466 Habanos, 10 for $32.50.


Oh jeez. I better go to sleep.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice start. Holding out for some decades. Im really jonesing for a decade.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Cubao time!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

ARGH!! CI is killing me starting this up right when I need to go to sleep for work tomorrow (it's 11pm on the west coast)... maybe just another hour to see what pops up :behindsofa:


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Partagas Black Label Clasico for 34.99. These might take awhile


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

It's on again! Looks like I'm going to be late for work again tomorrow.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

All of these deals lately and I just can't get myself to pull the trigger. Arganese CL3 Robusto box of 20 for $39.99 on cigarmonster right now... Damn wish I had job now.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

the rp decades are up but by the time i hit reply they'll probably be gone lol.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> the rp decades are up but by the time i hit reply they'll probably be gone lol.


Thanks Smitty.(I think)
I typed like crazy and somehow got it in on time.:whoo:
I've been waiting a long time(2 months) to get a deal on those.

Im done, not goanna go near Joe today, I shot my load so to speak.


----------



## Mortanis (Jul 12, 2009)

There was a Don Pepin sampler? Damn. I'd have shoveled some of my other sticks into ziplock bags with a water pillow to make room for those. I'm going to need a place to store that little voice that tells me to pay bills first if I keep watching this thing, though. Preferably in a soundproof location.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

come on someone buy the rest of the Graycliffs I want to see what the next deal is before I go to bed.


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

I can't even get on CI right now. Is it down?


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Koolpsych said:


> I can't even get on CI right now. Is it down?


It came up fine for me.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Jams on now.


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

Graycliff G2 on now............ Log Jam anyone?


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

on now, Camacho Corojo Monarcha mmmm


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

on now, Padilla Hybrid Robusto's - 20 for $39.99


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

Rocky Patel ITC 10th Anniversary Torpedo - 10 for $37.50


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Now it's Maxx Paxx 10-Cigar Sampler $29.99


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Oliva 2009 Special-Edition Box $32.50


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

thebayratt said:


> Oliva 2009 Special-Edition Box $32.50


Yep, but keep in mind the listed cigars don't include the MasterBlends 3 as it's actually pictured.

Rev.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Rev2010 said:


> Yep, but keep in mind the listed cigars don't include the MasterBlends 3 as it's actually pictured.
> 
> Rev.


VERY good point!! I saw this also and read it in the comments about the deal... The pic is very misleading. I have a few MB3s waiting on me down in my humi with a few Vs and Os.

_ALWAYS read the descriptions!_


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

5 Vegas Limitada '08 Belicoso $29.99 for 10


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Rocky Patel I-Press Extreme Toro $39.99/10

I think they can be got off cbid cheaper though!


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

RP connecticut toro - 10 for 29.99


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Perdomo Reserve Dream Team 10-Cigar Collection $29.99


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Perdomo Reserve Dream Team 10-Cigar Collection $29.99


I just did the Perdomo Sampler and the CAO Sorpranos w/5pack of Monty Whites. All for $60 and free shipping! No brainer for me.....


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Gurkha Symphony Robusto #4 $29.99/10

Mmmm I have had these and are very nice. Actually one of my first Gurkahs. It was a mild/meduim cigar that was a good smoke. Id like to try these in a torpedo form.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I wish they'd put some Fuentes up... =*( lol


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

eyesack said:


> I wish they'd put some Fuentes up... =*( lol


Bazookajoe is selling some nice Fuente samplers in the WTS forum....


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Picked up 10 DPG cc robustos for $34.95,
really wanted to make through the day without spending any bucks. ugh


----------



## alogie (Sep 16, 2009)

Scored 10 packs of DPG CC Robustos and Padilla Miami Robustos. Not doing a great job of curtailing my purchases.:hurt:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Jams on. Pepins on right now.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Same Pepin sampler on now is available for the same price as a regular deal. http://www.cigarsinternational.com/proddisp.asp?item=SP-JXASST24&stext=black and blue

Come on CI.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

OMG. I am NOT going on that site today. Nope....not....gunna......do..........it............ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## ToJo (Jun 24, 2009)

Does it sometimes take a while for CI to ship orders that come through a joejam?


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

ToJo said:


> Does it sometimes take a while for CI to ship orders that come through a joejam?


Normally, no. They usually get to central Ohio within 2 business days. I ordered off the Jam last Friday and as of today, I did not get my shipment. That has never happened before. I was expecting them Monday, Tuesday at the latest. They are not here... not sure what is up.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

Amlique said:


> OMG. I am NOT going on that site today. Nope....not....gunna......do..........it............ahhhhh!!!!


Thing that kinda ticks me off about that sampler is it should be the DPG Blue labels. Using the Vegas Miamis is kind of a let down. Still a great buy but not the real black N blue it should be.

I was talking about the DPG Black N Blue sampler I just quoted the wrong person lol.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

harley33 said:


> Normally, no. They usually get to central Ohio within 2 business days. I ordered off the Jam last Friday and as of today, I did not get my shipment. That has never happened before. I was expecting them Monday, Tuesday at the latest. They are not here... not sure what is up.


Man, there are some impatient people here. lol. You ordered them Fri, so they probably weren't processed until Monday, so you should get them Wed. People, lets show some patience. Damn.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm going to bed, but....It's Baaaaaack!


----------



## AndyPanda (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey ... so I'm totally new to Joe's Jam - just grabbed some DPG Blues. I love the Cuban Classic so I'm hoping I'll love the blue label as much or more. 

I wanted to grab some of the CAO Brazillia - just for something different - but they went before I could even place an order.

The people blogging on Joe's Jam site - they seem to know how fast one particular lot is going - or how many are left before it changes to the next deal. How can they tell? I keep looking for an indicator. Is that yellow bar like a fuel guage?

mmmm ... I tried my first RP Decade tonight. It was good - but it didn't grab me as much as the vintage (90 or 92). I have a few more decades in the humidor - maybe I'll like the next one better.

Gotta go to sleep before I spend more money on the next deal.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

My gosh, I can't believe it's on again.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

AndyPanda said:


> The people blogging on Joe's Jam site - they seem to know how fast one particular lot is going - or how many are left before it changes to the next deal. How can they tell? I keep looking for an indicator. Is that yellow bar like a fuel guage?


The yellow bar is an indicator, but you gotta refresh it yourself, somewhere out there is a free program that will actually self-refresh and tell you what the bargain is. It's called The Cigar Stalker but I don't remember where I got it exactly. A google search should turn it up though.

hope that helps,


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> The yellow bar is an indicator, but you gotta refresh it yourself, somewhere out there is a free program that will actually self-refresh and tell you what the bargain is. It's called The Cigar Stalker but I don't remember where I got it exactly. A google search should turn it up though.
> 
> hope that helps,


...here it is

Download The Cigar Stalker 1.0.1 Free


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

I use cigar stalker. My work production is up considerably on Jambalaya days. The new version tracks joe cigar, cigar monster, and cigar.com all at the same time. I have it set to send a text to my phone whenever one of my keywords comes up, so I never have to stalk manually again! I can now buy daiily deals exclusively and keep myself stocked.

The Cigar Stalker


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

It's on again, two times in one week. I'm going to go outside, smoke a bowl of Old Red and pretend I never saw it. ipe:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

This time it was
Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo 10pk-bdl
10 CIGARS (reg.$111 1$44.99$44.99

I guess i now get to see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

I know I sound like a complete dumbass right now, but what is a Joe's Jam? Same thing as the Deal of the Day?


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Bakoux said:


> I know I sound like a complete dumbass right now, but what is a Joe's Jam? Same thing as the Deal of the Day?


Almost got it on the head Joes Jam and cigar monster are basically a list of constantly changing deals most are ok but some are downright spectacular but if you miss out on buying it while it is up for sale online which can be any where from 5 minutes to 8 hours tough cookies.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sort of like the deal of the day but is usually better and the time runs down faster, I bought a few and so far prices seem decent. When the little bar graph gets smaller you are out of time, you also need to refresh your screen and the item added to your cart does not save it for you if the deals ends.



Bakoux said:


> I know I sound like a complete dumbass right now, but what is a Joe's Jam? Same thing as the Deal of the Day?


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok cool. I know of cigarmonster, but never seen Joe's Jam. Can someone give me a link or site?


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

Bakoux said:


> Ok cool. I know of cigarmonster, but never seen Joe's Jam. Can someone give me a link or site?


Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories

Right now its 10 Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro $42.50


----------



## blackey73 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello, 

I am the author of the Cigar Stalker. Feel free to check out the site (cigarstalker.com) and make suggestions.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Showtyme5 (Aug 6, 2009)

FINALLY got in on a Nub sampler. Hallelujah!


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

missed them since they freakin went fast! don't think they lasted 3min:faint2:


----------



## weezel32 (Oct 10, 2009)

mistabman said:


> I use cigar stalker. My work production is up considerably on Jambalaya days. The new version tracks joe cigar, cigar monster, and cigar.com all at the same time. I have it set to send a text to my phone whenever one of my keywords comes up, so I never have to stalk manually again! I can now buy daiily deals exclusively and keep myself stocked.


This is exactly what I do on jam days. The banter there still kills my productivity though.


----------



## TiggaBob (Sep 19, 2009)

If anyone's up, there's another jam!

How often do these occur? I've only been checking out Joe's daily deals for about a week and I think this is the 3rd one since then.

I hope I don't snooze on some good deals like last time. I was debating on picking up the Diesels the 2nd time they showed up in the last jam but they were sold out before I could bite.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Been broke for every jam in the last month, haven't been spending any money at all latley. Good thing I'm stocked up for awhile.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

On Now!

Is this a good deal? Just curious these brands are mostly still new to me though I have bought a few from you all's advice!

This deal is a doozy. Joe just received a beautiful 5-Star Sampler called the 92-95 Rated 5-Star Sampler. It includes five scrumptious cigars, each of which has been rated '92', '95', or anywhere in between. Pretty nice, right? Anyway, Joe's giving you two of these beautiful samplers, plus tacking on free standard ground shipping to boot. Enjoy!

The 92-95 Rated Sampler 2-Fer includes: 
2 - Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Novo (5" x 50) 
2 - Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 (5" x 50) 
2 - Oliva Master Blends III Torpedo (6" x 52) 
2 - Padilla Miami Churchill (7" x 48) 
2 - Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo (6.5" x 52)

$39.99


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

smelvis said:


> On Now!
> 
> Is this a good deal? Just curious these brands are mostly still new to me though I have bought a few from you all's advice!
> 
> ...


Cheaper then buying singles, but not good enough of a deal for me to jump on it. Seems like you can get much better deals on cigarmonster then on the jams. Now if that deal was $10 less I'd jump on it.

But to answer your question it looks like a nice line up of smokes.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks
I really don't need anymore anyway.


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979
$34.99


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Jam just started...

Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto
10 Cigars (43% savings!)

Country:	Nicaragua
Size:	5.0 x 50
Wrapper:	Habano
Body:	Medium	
JOE CIGAR PRICE:
$27.50
MSRP: ($48.00)


----------



## ToJo (Jun 24, 2009)

ericb13 said:


> Jam just started...
> 
> Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto
> 10 Cigars (43% savings!)
> ...


Pretty good deal. I picked up a 5pack off Monster last month for $20. Heard good things about these but I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## ToJo (Jun 24, 2009)

10 Rocky Patel Edge Corojo for $35. Man do I ever hate to have to let those pass me by. 
Time to start planning a humi-build project.


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah, it does sucks big time. just blew my allowance for this month. Whenever i run out of fund good stuff pops up. I got a bad feeling that tonite going to be some good deals going on.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Got my laptop, my beer, and my cigar. I love Jam's (even if I rarely buy anything). I like to smoke something from the Jam, if I have it, so I'm smoking an Oliva O Robusto right now.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

jams on now fellas.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Thx Smitty!


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

Jam time!!!


----------



## nickrut (Oct 29, 2009)

Anything good yet in tonight's jam?

I can see myself forming a cigar spending problem here....ahh


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

nickrut said:


> Anything good yet in tonight's jam?
> 
> I can see myself forming a cigar spending problem here....ahh


First were the new Padillas, and now these OWR Maduros.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Cu-Avana Maduro Toro 10 Cigars $21.99
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/dailydeal.asp?ci=1


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I*ts on!*

Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto 10pk $39.99


----------



## TiggaBob (Sep 19, 2009)

Ha it's about time! It's been what, >2 weeks? Too bad my humi's full and I have no other form of humidification available.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

So much for fridays productivity.lol already late for work.


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

ON NOW!!!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm staying away. Far Far away...


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Its on again!!! Twice in one week!!!!

Ruination Belicoso on now for $45

955


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Just missed some nub cammerooons, darn it


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

holly molly its on again


----------



## JKing (Dec 6, 2009)

Picked up 10 Perdomo Lot 23 maduro churchills for $30, these things are going to cause me to get another humi.


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

i guess its on and off every other day..... ON NOW!!!


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Xmas eve, thats not fair.


----------

